# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spider Man تحديثات :  SpiderMan v3.0 Test

## mohamed73

SpiderMan v3.0 Test 
Updates Info:
*v3.0 test version 
1. LG(infineon serial) phone
Full Flash Read/Write
Eeprom backup/restore
Arround 100 modules supported 
2. MStar 8533xx 8535 
Full NOR Flash Read/Write 
Full NAND Flash Read
Mstar IMEI change by AT mode 
Anlysis code from flash file 
3. MTK update the boot to V3.1028
Support more NOR and Nand flash  
4. Spreadtrum NAND flash split bug fixed 
LG Support Model:
A130, A133, A133GO, C300, C305, GB220,GB220GO,GB220N,GB220NGO
GB230, GB250, GB250F, GB250G, GB255, GB258, GB280, GC900, GD310
GD350,GD510,GD510GO,GD510N,GD900,GM310,GM360,GM360  GO,GS100
GS101, GS101A, GS101GO, GS102, GS102GO, GS105, GS105GO, GS106
GS106A,GS107, GS107A, GS107B,GS108,GS155,GS155A,GS155B.GS170
GS290, GS290N, GS290NGO, GS390, GS390GO,G S500,GS500F,GS500G
GS500GO,GS500V,GT350, GT360, GT365, GT370,GU200,GU200A,ME770
GU200B, GU220, GW520, GW525, KC550, KC560, KC780, KE600, KE770
KE800, KE850,KE970,KF350,KF510, KF600,KM380,KM385,KM386,KM553
KM555,KM555E,KM555R,KM570,KM900,KP270,KP275,KP500,  KP501,KP502
KP505,KP550,KP570Q,KS360,KS365,ME970,T310,TE365

----------


## narosse27

_اسمح لي ابدي اعجابي بقلمك وتميزك واسلوبك الراقي وتالقك_

----------

